# No implantation bleed - feeling alone



## beeholm (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I have written this post a few times but keep rewriting as it never sounds right, this time I am just going to post it whatever.  I have to also say that I am not the best at all the acronyms that are used but will try my best.  I am on my first and due to financial reasons only cycle of IVF I have our one and only 5 day blast transfered on 10/4 and now on the dreaded wait until the 21/4 to test i am trying so hard and have been good so far in not testing early.  I am concerned that I have had no bleed and just some dull period like pain in my pelvic area.  Feel quite only DH is fab but it so hard for him as well.  I am fed up with repeating myself to family who want to know what is happening that I have just really shut myself away since the ET. I am desperate for the 21/4 to arrive but at the same time don't want to arrive. does this make sense to anyone I feel like I am going mad. I know there are thousamds of other women who are going through the same but it is very lonely.  

Any advice would be welcome re the non bleed and period pain.  

Thanks xxx lot of luck to everyone.    xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Beeholm- 

Big hugs at a tough time    

I'm sure I read somewhere that only 10-30 % of people get implantation bleeds in a googling session! Implantation bleed really doesn't happen for everyone and I really think you can't read too much into any symptoms- in a "natural" preg most people don't feel anything till 6 weeksish. Have a look around this site and you will see the range of people's experiences

Sending you lots of        

for a positive outcome

Livity K x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there and welcome 

The 2ww is tortuous, I always think it's the worst part of the treatment...forget the poking, prodding, injections, scans etc....it's the waiting waiting waiting that makes even the sanest of us go completely 

I know how hard it is but try not to over analyse everything (or nothing as the case may be). It is way way too early to know what's happening at this stage. Your little embie is only the size of a "." at the moment so just try and visualise it making it's self comfortable and snug for the 9 month duration. Have a look at this website to help you visualise...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

As for implantation bleed, whilst quite a few women will get some spotting and/or bleeding during 2ww and early pregnancy, it's actually the minority who get implantation bleed, despite what you may think when reading some posts on this website. Honestly, there are many many more women who get no implantation bleed, no implantation symptoms, in fact no symptoms at all and still get a BFP (big fat positive) on OTD (official test day).

The cramping and period like pain could be due to the EC and ET procedures, could be due to the residue of HCG trigger injection you had before EC, could be due to the progesterone support you're on during 2ww, could be anxiety....who knows as there's so many factors involved.

Hang in there, stay positive and try and keep yourself as busy as possible so you're not constantly thinking about what's happening. Realistically most women who were trying naturally wouldn't have any idea they were pg until they tested when period was late....it's only because when we have treatment we know there are little embie(s) in our wombs that makes us start searching for symptoms and signs....but it really is far too early at this stage....most women don't start to get "genuine" pg symptoms until around the 6 week mark (at this stage you wouldn't even be 4 weeks pg).

If you had 5 day blastocyst transfer on 10 April then you're on 5dp5dt today...embies are only 10 days old so try and keep positive thoughts flowing.

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## beeholm (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies they really do help xx


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi

It's a tough time this 2ww isn't it? But hey ho just something we have to go through!

During my 2ww I did exactly the same analysed everything and thought about nothing else. But after our BFN I promised myself I will not be like that next time...after all if there were such obvious signs of early pregnancy what would be the point of pregnancy tests!!!

Just trust your body and try to keep occupied with something else.

Good luck


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I had period pain from the minute I started the progesterone until the minute I stopped so it was definitely that causing it! 

Good luck for the 21st and try not to go too mad in the meantime....


xxxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

I had no implanation bleed or symptoms of any kind last time and my son is now 11 months!  Agree with advice above make plans for every day to keep busy coz this waiting is torturous, and enjoy being PUPO (pregnant unless proven otherwise) xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I have had several different attempts at ttc...IVF, FET, clinic DIUI and 'at home DI'....From all that i have been pregnant three times and have a 2 yr old asleep downstairs....I always have period pain, on every cycle and i NEVER have any bleeding before OTD. I think the 2ww makes you SO aware of every twinge in your body that you go mad analysing them....

Try to keep busy....easier said than done thougg, i know, i went bonkers on my last 2ww and am determined for it to be different if i make it to the 2ww again..

sending you loads of   and   for a BFP.....

pem x


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi beeholm

Belive me i know how you feel, after 6 various tx's i have a bfp, but i have no symptoms not one... and they tell me thats ok, i drove myself mental with google, but all i can say is try to relax. You will be fine.

jane x


----------



## beeholm (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you all so much xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Just to add another story of no implantation bleed but still got a BFP   the 2ww is horrible and the first one is definitely the worst one. If you look at the voting board on here and search for implantation bleed there is a poll that shows that most people don't get an implantation bleed.

Really hope that you get some great news in a couple of days   

bingbong x


----------

